# Pooping blood clots



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Of course it was only a matter of time until Ash put the wrong thing in his mouth and sure enough, I still don't know what it is. 

Everything seemed fine when I got home yesterday. Ash was running around and jumping on me. When I sat on the couch, he settled down next to me. 

After a little while, we got ready to go to the park for our walk. Well, shortly after we got there, he hunkered down and went to poopie...except it was blood clots! Of course, I didn't have my car with me but thankfully, Gpa was home and we rushed him to the emergency animal hospital.

I brought a sample and they did a fecal and checked him over. No parasites which is good but now, the only thing that it could be is that he ingested something that he wasn't supposed too but they didn't do xrays.

They sent me home with liquid antibiotics (don't remember the name) to give him 2x a day. 

When we got home, he ate normally and had the zoomies. He did not go potty last night nor this morning. I tell ya, if I could rewind time and do yesterday over, I sure would. 

Any prayers/positive thoughts Ashers way would be greatly appreciated. 

Any ideas what this might be. As of now, he still hasn't pooped but he is acting normally.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I will keep you guys in my thoughts! Do you have any idea of what he could have gotten into?

Ted's been sick the last two days. He vomitted last night and then again at 6 am. ON MY BED! Any way I remembered while we were sitting outfront in the yard he came back with a beard full of something. I thought it was just a left over treat. Turns out it was Rose food.. But as you said with Ash he's been acting fine, eating, playing running around. 

I would just make sure he gets plenty of water and keep a very close eye on him. I'm surprised they didn't do x-rays if they even thought about a blockage.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I would take him back as soon as possible to get an x-ray done. If he starts to have direahaa then he needs to go immediatly as its a sign of a blockage, I had to go through this with Snoopy a week or two ago. Also if you apply pressure to his lower sides and stomach and if he experiences any pain he will need to go asap because thats also a sign of a blockage. 

What color is the meds they gave him? Ash and Snoopy may be taking the same thing.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Thx Teddie. I don't know what he could have gotten into but he is a master of finding and putting any and everything in his mouth. I'm surprised they didn't do xrays either...I was so freaked that I totally spaced and forgot to ask. Not to mention, they had a few emergencies that came in last night.

Durb, the medicine looks milky. He doesn't react at all when applying pressure. I am waiting to see how his next bowel movement is. If it doesn't show any sign of improvement, off we will go again. 

Seems a lot of doggies are getting sick lately. I hope Teddy and Snoopy get better soon.

Durb, did they say it was a blockage for Snoopy? Was he pooping blood? Did he have any other symptoms. 

Thx much!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

No it wasn't a blockage, but he had the symptoms for it, vomiting, lethargic, loss of appetite. I had x-rays and blood work done and it turned out he just had a small infection. His white cell count was supposed to be between 4,000 and 15,000 and his was 17,000. They gave him Reglan for the vomiting and upset stomach and Albon for the infection. Reglan is light red and albon is yellow.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

What breed of dog is Ash? We have a pound pup that looks very similar and are always trying to guess her breed. Our dog is about 13 pounds, coat is sable and white.

We'll be thinking good thoughts that your Ash gets well soon!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ash is a pomeranian. 

Hope its ok I answered for you JackiesZoo.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought he was a Pom/Poodle mix? Ok whatever he is still really cute. I get stuck looking at his picture in your Signature.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Thx Briteday, Ash is about 6 lbs or so. 



Durbkat said:


> Ash is a pomeranian.
> 
> Hope its ok I answered for you JackiesZoo.


No worries Durb. 



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I thought he was a Pom/Poodle mix? Ok whatever he is still really cute. I get stuck looking at his picture in your Signature.


Teddie is right. Ash is a Pom/Poodle mix.  Thx for the compliment Teddie. He looks sooo different now that he has lost his puppy coat. He is getting patches of black hair again...so who knows. 

Ash has pooped twice today and both were NORMAL!!!  The meds he is taking is called Metronidazole Benzoate...and he hates it but if it helps him, he will take it.


----------

